# UK registered car in Spain



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

I know this has been covered before but I can't find it, how long can you keep a UK registered car in Spain legally? I seem to remember it was 6 months in any one calender year ie 1st Jan to 31st Dec. This could be 3 lots of 2 months or 2 lots of 3 months, etc, yes?? In the past you could just go off to the border and then re enter Spain and you start all over again but I believe this is not the case any more? Perhaps I have answered all my own questions but I would just like clarification please, I have been discussing this with a friend and our opinions differ.
Thanks experts


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

decgraham said:


> I know this has been covered before but I can't find it, how long can you keep a UK registered car in Spain legally? I seem to remember it was 6 months in any one calender year ie 1st Jan to 31st Dec. This could be 3 lots of 2 months or 2 lots of 3 months, etc, yes?? In the past you could just go off to the border and then re enter Spain and you start all over again but I believe this is not the case any more? Perhaps I have answered all my own questions but I would just like clarification please, I have been discussing this with a friend and our opinions differ.
> Thanks experts



I dont think anyone knows the answer to this - even the officials, guardia ..... or the consulate??!!!!! I last heard that it was only 30 days and the "crossing the border" thing doesnt work anymore. But I´m sure they´ll be several different answers to this question



Jo


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> I dont think anyone knows the answer to this - even the officials, guardia ..... or the consulate??!!!!! I last heard that it was only 30 days and the "crossing the border" thing doesnt work anymore. But I´m sure they´ll be several different answers to this question
> 
> 
> 
> Jo



This is an answer the wizard of oz would struggle with.
I'm importing my car because don't want any hassle for the local powers. Its only costing 900euros and you'd be lucky to get a spare wheel for that amount here. Prices are shocking for cars here
Though i stay in a small village and there must be dozens of uk motors going about with no tax and have quite blantently been here for years. there all dropping kids off at school where the the police are and not one of them batter an eye lid.
i think its 30 days if your resident, 6 months if on holiday or whatever local police can be bothered with


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

decgraham said:


> I know this has been covered before but I can't find it, how long can you keep a UK registered car in Spain legally? I seem to remember it was 6 months in any one calender year ie 1st Jan to 31st Dec. This could be 3 lots of 2 months or 2 lots of 3 months, etc, yes?? In the past you could just go off to the border and then re enter Spain and you start all over again but I believe this is not the case any more? Perhaps I have answered all my own questions but I would just like clarification please, I have been discussing this with a friend and our opinions differ.
> Thanks experts


Are you registerred as RESIDENT in Spain?

If so the answer is the countdown is just about 30days (not per year - TOTAL) from the day it entered the country. If you have a NIE and get stopped - expect a long hard questioning about dates of entry of foreign plated vehicles. It gets VERY tough if the vehicle is in your name - if it's not you'll be asked for proof/authorisation of use. If you are found to be on the PADRON too (this has to be solicited later, but an official request is seldom refused) - expect more questioning later. 

There is SOME discrepancy what term of "being here" makes you legally resident too. It's 183 days. There is doubt as to whether it is 183days in a block or 183days TOTAL - I am told more often than not (I work alongside the police and the Local Judges assistant) that it is 183days TOTAL. Just going out and coming back does NOT reset the counter. Also I believe it is now 183days in any 366 day period! NOT 1/1-31/12.

If I were you - I'd be very careful. They DO impound that are in use illeagally. Oh and you could end up finding you're oblidged to make other changes if you're not resident.


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Are you registerred as RESIDENT in Spain?
> 
> If so the answer is the countdown is just about 30days (not per year - TOTAL) from the day it entered the country. If you have a NIE and get stopped - expect a long hard questioning about dates of entry of foreign plated vehicles. It gets VERY tough if the vehicle is in your name - if it's not you'll be asked for proof/authorisation of use. If you are found to be on the PADRON too (this has to be solicited later, but an official request is seldom refused) - expect more questioning later.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

Thanks for the reply, regarding residency the answer is no, just visiting but he does own a property and have an NIE. He wants to stay for 8 months or so but I have told him that I believe he can't keep the car here for the whole period. Also if I'm to understand what you have said, he shouldn't stay here more than the 183 days, is that the case?


----------



## Ilovepatnevin (Feb 26, 2009)

chris(madrid) said:


> Are you registerred as RESIDENT in Spain?
> 
> If so the answer is the countdown is just about 30days (not per year - TOTAL) from the day it entered the country. If you have a NIE and get stopped - expect a long hard questioning about dates of entry of foreign plated vehicles. It gets VERY tough if the vehicle is in your name - if it's not you'll be asked for proof/authorisation of use. If you are found to be on the PADRON too (this has to be solicited later, but an official request is seldom refused) - expect more questioning later.
> 
> ...


I really don't care if they impound my car; it's old and practically worthless. But can I just walk away in that situation, or will I be chased for vast amounts of money by the authorities? (I am a resident with job, NIE etc)


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Ilovepatnevin said:


> I really don't care if they impound my car; it's old and practically worthless. But can I just walk away in that situation, or will I be chased for vast amounts of money by the authorities? (I am a resident with job, NIE etc)


If you are a resident then you shouldnt be driving a brit plated car I'm afraid. Yes, they can empound the car, but more seriously the question of insurance rears its head. If its not MOT'd then its not legal in the country of registration which means its not legal here. You need to be aware that you could be driving with invalid insurance


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> You need to be aware that you could be driving with invalid insurance


And this can mean a custodial sentence - esp if it's involved in an accident. After which I doubt you'll be working much ever again in Spain. Bear in mind that if the car is stolen and has an accident IT IS STILL YOUR INSURANCE that covers things. If the Insurance REFUSES to pay up - you'll be open to all sorts of direct demands.

Also they could decide to hit you for taxation in arrears if the town hall wants some cash (and they all do at the moment) - moreover they could make life merry hell with the DVLC who could issue demands against you in the UK of you were to return. 

And justifiably so imo. Having once been hit by an illegally driven car (in Germany) my feelings on the subject are strong.

The 183 days thing - it's law. But like all things in Spain they can occasionally be lenient. But you'll find that more and more leniency regarding loss of revenue is disappearing and FAST. The town hall I work in is actively chasing unpaid monies out to 5 years ago.

My guess is your friend would be better off buying an old Spanish car - Tax is probably near to nothing (where I work it's 20Euros a year) and insurance low too. Also less of a target for the bad lads - Car content thefts are rising fast here.


----------

